#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Γεωδαιτικός Σταθμός ΝΙΚΟΝ DTM 310

## gkaroubis

Διατίθεται προς πώληση Γεωδαιτικός Σταθμός Nikon DTM 310, σε άριστη κατάσταση και μαζί με όλα τα παρελκόμενα, λόγω αναβάθμισης εξοπλισμού. 

Τιμή *1.500€ + ΦΠΑ*

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, παρακαλώ στείλτε e-mail στο gkaroubis@gmail.com

----------

